# Pointui ?? A new wm interface ?



## adwin (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, dont know if anyone has come across this yet but for those who havent it looks like there may be a new interface for your wm device.  Its called Pointui but as yet theres not a lot of info just a youtube vid and some screen shots on flicker, the web site just shows a countdown to what apperes to be the new year but by the look of the screens it might be something to keep your eye on  

Youtube link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUBWYErW3s
Flicker link :http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Web site :http://there-is-no-place-like-home.com/


----------



## ratcom (Dec 28, 2007)

I must say after having look at it, I'd be very intrested to try this out when its released. It looks very slick


----------



## Greenturtle (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW I'm surprised that there has been less buzz about this. I'm intrigued!


----------



## Carty (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, seems to be inspired by the iPhone but no proof to say its a Windows Mobile device?

Regards,
Carty..


----------



## adwin (Dec 28, 2007)

If you click on the youtube uploaders username and look at the other vid you can see that its running on a Wizard 

Wizard specs..
Processor: OMAP850 - 195Mhz
Memory: 128 MB of ROM and 64 MB of RAM 

Should run fine on my Orbit !!


----------



## 2manyphones (Dec 28, 2007)

*Interesting*

Looks promising. I wonder if it is flash driven or C+ coded. A little strange how the video shows him sliding his finger to the right and the screen animation goes left?? That would drive me nuts!


----------



## tmknight (Dec 28, 2007)

Carty said:


> Yes, seems to be inspired by the iPhone but no proof to say its a Windows Mobile device?
> 
> Regards,
> Carty..

Click to collapse



...Also, you'll note very shortly into the demo the "Windows Mobile Settings" menu option...


----------



## sneakyp86 (Dec 28, 2007)

I watched the video a couple of times and it seems to move very smoothly and quickly. I really like the way it works...........HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## dorothyg07 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the positive feedback. I'd say its more inspired by frustration of what I call Windows 3.11 Syndrome and poor excuses for performance because they have limited memory and slower cpus. 

Never used an iPhone, sure looks nice. Not sure about user interaction consistency across all their apps which is something we hope to achieve with our framework. 

Rest assured this is running on Windows Mobile. Unlike so many others we haven't forgotten those with Windows Mobile 2003.


----------



## simplicity05 (Dec 28, 2007)

tmknight said:


> ...Also, you'll note very shortly into the demo the "Windows Mobile Settings" menu option...

Click to collapse



Plus you can see "Windows Mobile" as the second option:







And Active Sync as option two on this one:






Anyone else have any info on this project?


----------



## mphayvanh (Dec 29, 2007)

dorothyg07 said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback. I'd say its more inspired by frustration of what I call Windows 3.11 Syndrome and poor excuses for performance because they have limited memory and slower cpus.
> 
> Never used an iPhone, sure looks nice. Not sure about user interaction consistency across all their apps which is something we hope to achieve with our framework.
> 
> Rest assured this is running on Windows Mobile. Unlike so many others we haven't forgotten those with Windows Mobile 2003.

Click to collapse



Wow--amazing ui. I share your frustration with the Win 3.11 syndrome but I hate that other people keep using the iPhone comparison. The iPhone is like a new puppy--everyone loves it because it's cute and could do simple things (email, web, music, movies, pictures, oh calls too). After awhile, then what? Everyone here can name 100 things their PDA/Phone can do more than the iPhone--except on tiny little thing....and that's doing it with style! Swipe here, roll there, flip here, touch there, whatever which way. 

Pointui will complete my PDA and will probably get more people to buy a Win Mobile device now that it's balanced with usability and functionality. Thanks, can't wait for Jan 1.


----------



## simplicity05 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dorothy, can you give us any idea as to when you'll be offering this up to the public, and are you planning this as a freeware app or will you be charging for use?


----------



## dorothyg07 (Dec 29, 2007)

simplicity05, the answers to your questions can be found at there-is-no-place-like-home.com


----------



## simplicity05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I checked that just a few hours ago and all it had was a timer counting down to the new year haha!


----------



## dzign-it (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh My God. This looks so freaking sweet!


----------



## dzign-it (Dec 29, 2007)

Im  sure you guys have clicked it but heres the link to the pointui main site http://www.pointui.com/

Says it will be available for download as soon as the clock from no place like home reaches 0. Wooo.

If it runs that fast on a  195mhz device, thats great news. All these iPhone clones run slow on my 247mhz orbit (overclocked) ... so, looking forward to this one.


----------



## dzign-it (Dec 29, 2007)

Im back again

Just watched this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRw1T-N5dic

Seems it uses the standard WM phone pad, which sucks, hope they do there own phone pad/full phone system thing. Also, wonder how the text messages/email is handles, hopefully not the standard WM outlook??? Any guys in the know about this?


----------



## purelithium (Dec 29, 2007)

The scrolling/changing screens by sliding your finger seems counter-intuitive. I like how on my touch I grab and pull to the side of the cube I want, this Pointui looks like it is grab and push towards the place you want to go, very awkward...

Other than that, it looks very interesting!


----------



## rjtd (Dec 29, 2007)

Actually I think that scrolling the finger to go to the next screen is really sleek and intuitive.
And the speed is amazing! Really smooth, even on a Wizard! OMFG! These guys know how to program 
From the screenshots and video I only miss some antialiasing on some text (top text saying "telstra", and some text on the initial screen), and it would be great to integrate further apps into Home, like the phone and messages (read, write, send).


----------



## E_Shinobi (Dec 29, 2007)

I think this will be, again, one of those applications that disappoint the moment I press one of the "system menu" buttons and end up in the WM6 menu without any transition. 

Becaus then, it just doesn't make any sense...  Man, being all happy that you can go through the menu with your finger just to find out that if you REALLY want to make system changes you have to use the old stylus again sucks.

I think all the iPhone cloning is a massive backleash...


----------



## adwin (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, dont know if anyone has come across this yet but for those who havent it looks like there may be a new interface for your wm device.  Its called Pointui but as yet theres not a lot of info just a youtube vid and some screen shots on flicker, the web site just shows a countdown to what apperes to be the new year but by the look of the screens it might be something to keep your eye on  

Youtube link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUBWYErW3s
Flicker link :http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Web site :http://there-is-no-place-like-home.com/


----------



## Vukile (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice.

I hope it comes with customisable backgrounds.


----------



## purelithium (Dec 29, 2007)

rjtd said:


> Actually I think that scrolling the finger to go to the next screen is really sleek and intuitive.

Click to collapse



How is it intuitive? Do you push your finger along a page of a book towards the way you want to flip, and it magically flips over? No. You put your finger down and pull your finger across the page, physically making it move. This is how the Cube works, and I don't see how much more intuitive you can get. Just like how scrolling in things like PCM Contact or iContact. You place your finger on the list, then pull the page up or down depending on where you want to go.

But really that's my only complaint. Everything else looks fantastic.


----------



## dorothyg07 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've discussed this with cstewart in the forums previously.

Horizontally yes I've had this same talk with the beta team also. Vertically though, do you browse the web by grabbing web pages and drag them around?

Do you move a book up as you read it or move your eyes down the page (nationality dependent I know)?

The only way we know if we're on the money (so to speak) is to have a go. With the current interface you pull out your stylus and click on the scrollbar drag it down to scroll down. We have removed the need for the stylus and let you use the screen rather then a few pixels on the right.

As for having to live with the Windows UI for tasks like settings. We understand the frustration but a simply we don't have enough time in the day to fix all of the problems the OS has, we have addressed the sound settings at the very least. We've lived with it for more then 5 years now, a little bit longer won't hurt too much.

We've even replaced the useless Missed Calls screen with something that we feel is useful just to show that we're not messing around. SMS, Email could be done if the OS and documentation provide us with what is required.

If it was easy then we wouldn't have even started, someone else would have come up with a solution already and we'd be using that. We hope people give it a try put some feedback in our forums (when its live) and we keep moving forward.


----------



## simplicity05 (Dec 30, 2007)

Is it possible to include a simple config tool so that the end user can decide how they want the gestures to work? Perhaps not in time for your launch, but soon there after?


----------



## rorencia (Dec 30, 2007)

do i need to install all the apps that i currently have after installing it?


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Dec 30, 2007)

*Shakespeare language isn't universal to anyone...*

dorothyg07,

Some little questions...

Could we expect a french translation in _Molière_ language ?
I'm ready to help you for that...

Also, is there a configuration tool included in it ?

What about the version number ? I saw the 0.92 on the first video and on your web site and on another video, the 0.94. I imagine it will be the 1.00 for the 1st day of 2008 ? isn't ?


----------



## dorothyg07 (Dec 30, 2007)

rorencia said:


> do i need to install all the apps that i currently have after installing it?

Click to collapse



No, just cradle your device, run the desktop installer and it sets up everything. When running, Home will read in the information Windows Mobile provides it.


----------



## dorothyg07 (Dec 30, 2007)

MonteCristoffOn said:


> Could we expect a french translation in _Molière_ language ?
> I'm ready to help you for that...

Click to collapse



At the moment its English only. There has been considerable effort made in the design so the text has as little relevance as possible. We aimed to make an icon driven interface that would allow use by people from all over the world . If its not up to scratch we'll fire the designer and get a new one.

Thanks for the offer, when the framework is ready to support multiple languages we may require some advice and assistance.



MonteCristoffOn said:


> Also, is there a configuration tool included in it ?

Click to collapse



In short, no. In the future who knows. When and if there is enough clarity as to people's requirements can tools be created.



MonteCristoffOn said:


> What about the version number ? I saw the 0.92 on the first video and on your web site and on another video, the 0.94. I imagine it will be the 1.00 for the 1st day of 2008 ? isn't ?

Click to collapse



Yes we will go live with version 1.00.


----------



## yaron316 (Dec 30, 2007)

it looks simply amazing. looks like everything that the Vito GoodWin tried and failed in doing. beautiful.


----------



## rorencia (Dec 30, 2007)

dorothyg07 said:


> No, just cradle your device, run the desktop installer and it sets up everything. When running, Home will read in the information Windows Mobile provides it.

Click to collapse



cool..thanks...can't wait to install it.


----------



## rjtd (Dec 30, 2007)

purelithium said:


> How is it intuitive? Do you push your finger along a page of a book towards the way you want to flip, and it magically flips over? No. You put your finger down and pull your finger across the page, physically making it move. This is how the Cube works, and I don't see how much more intuitive you can get. Just like how scrolling in things like PCM Contact or iContact. You place your finger on the list, then pull the page up or down depending on where you want to go.
> 
> But really that's my only complaint. Everything else looks fantastic.

Click to collapse



The way it is done in Pontui is very similiar to the mouse gestures on Opera, to move back and forward a page.
Go to next page = "--------->".


----------



## bombzhome (Dec 31, 2007)

Something I have always been waiting for in a Windows Mobile device.


----------



## shuren (Dec 31, 2007)

hi doroty.... it very nice to introduce us with the new GUI for windows mobile devices but i want to ask whether is it compatible with all kind of format windows mobile... let say we have DOPOD 810 then we have 02 ATOM and last but not least HP... can it be installed on any type of windows mobile ??

cant wait to see the launching on 6 hours more... happy new year everybodyy


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Dec 31, 2007)

dorothyg07 said:


> ...
> Yes we will go live with version 1.00.

Click to collapse



Many thanks for your answers. Now, we're just waiting...
Good luck for the launch !

_*Champagne !!!*_


----------



## sudf (Dec 31, 2007)

hello nobody know if this ui is compatible with vga devices


----------



## jonjonjon (Dec 31, 2007)

This looks really amazing! Finally a finger friendly windows mobile. I am really interested if there is a new interface for writing & reading emails or sms? I hope so! Let's count down!


----------



## mark4130 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mmmm, very interested in this!!! I love the smoothness of the transitions which, lets face it, is the thing that makes most people go WOW about the iPhone.
I personally am very VERY excited by it!!!


----------



## bdevogt (Dec 31, 2007)

sudf said:


> hello nobody know if this ui is compatible with vga devices

Click to collapse



Since its not out yet, nobody but the developers can answer youre question with 100% clarity

You have to wait until release


----------



## ahmad.yousry (Dec 31, 2007)

i really really love it to the extent that i'm waiting for someone to wake me up

but i'm a bit sceptical

how will this amazing thing be integrated with the touch or touch dual ( my own ) ????


----------



## frenchglen (Dec 31, 2007)

Can someone hack their website please, I want it now 

Looks promising! I hope many great interfaces can be put on the scene, which will give the WM platform lots of variety to choose from. A whole market of iPhone-grade interfaces, wouldn't that be nice! 

I want them to all compete and get better and better (both commercial and free), and then we will be happy.


----------



## adwin (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, dont know if anyone has come across this yet but for those who havent it looks like there may be a new interface for your wm device.  Its called Pointui but as yet theres not a lot of info just a youtube vid and some screen shots on flicker, the web site just shows a countdown to what apperes to be the new year but by the look of the screens it might be something to keep your eye on  

Youtube link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUBWYErW3s
Flicker link :http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Web site :http://there-is-no-place-like-home.com/


----------



## jarotbudiono (Dec 31, 2007)

frenchglen said:


> Can someone hack their website please, I want it now
> 
> Looks promising! I hope many great interfaces can be put on the scene, which will give the WM platform lots of variety to choose from. A whole market of iPhone-grade interfaces, wouldn't that be nice!
> 
> I want them to all compete and get better and better (both commercial and free), and then we will be happy.

Click to collapse



The owner already stated nicely that it will be free, just like we got new ROMs for free. Please be nice. 

Happy new year dorothyg07. We'll be ready to taste it.


----------



## FloatingFatMan (Dec 31, 2007)

It's now there to download!

http://www.pointui.com/Home.aspx


----------



## jarotbudiono (Dec 31, 2007)

wow.. that's nice. will try it all it's features


----------



## petervbeck (Dec 31, 2007)

FloatingFatMan said:


> It's now there to download!
> 
> http://www.pointui.com/Home.aspx

Click to collapse



oh my god, i love this app. looking really great....thanks for the link!
happy new year !


----------



## FloatingFatMan (Dec 31, 2007)

Dang, trying to register on their forums (same username), but it's not sending me the email...


----------



## petervbeck (Dec 31, 2007)

FloatingFatMan said:


> Dang, trying to register on their forums (same username), but it's not sending me the email...

Click to collapse



you don't have to register, just click the phone icon in the upper left corner and download


----------



## j.edwards (Dec 31, 2007)

FloatingFatMan, your account has been activated. We suspect it's due to heavy loads, and our hoster has throttled the email sending. You may still get the email through, but if not, we manually activated your account anyhow.


----------



## FloatingFatMan (Dec 31, 2007)

petervbeck said:


> you don't have to register, just click the phone icon in the upper left corner and download

Click to collapse



You do if you want to post on their forums.


----------



## FloatingFatMan (Dec 31, 2007)

j.edwards said:


> FloatingFatMan, your account has been activated. We suspect it's due to heavy loads, and our hoster has throttled the email sending. You may still get the email through, but if not, we manually activated your account anyhow.

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## BoldFace (Dec 31, 2007)

I will give it a try also!


----------



## lesevich (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW!!! What an application!

Chapeau to the developers!


----------



## dzign-it (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, real nice actually... il post my thoughts soon..


----------



## Zyphlin (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking forward to trying this on my Touch shortly.

Leary about the finger swipes, mostly because I'm very happy with my modified Cube (iCube) and having opposing finger swipe methods will just get a bit frustrating I think.

Still, it'll be great to try this out. Once its customizable a bit (a background o ther than the blue would be great) this is likely going to be a killer app that's a must have.


----------



## Re-Mi (Dec 31, 2007)

Zyphlin said:


> Looking forward to trying this on my Touch shortly.
> 
> Leary about the finger swipes, mostly because I'm very happy with my modified Cube (iCube) and having opposing finger swipe methods will just get a bit frustrating I think.
> 
> Still, it'll be great to try this out. Once its customizable a bit (a background o ther than the blue would be great) this is likely going to be a killer app that's a must have.

Click to collapse



you can do (try) it now  just to fill the hours untill midnight 

http://www.pointui.com/_download.aspx


----------



## fix_it_2000 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Pointui*

I am playing with it right now.
Its really awesome and fast. I think this is goint to be my new home screen.
(Dorothy, better luck hiding the download link next time).

BTW, there are a few "issues" that I myself would like to see cleaned up. 

1) unable to close all running apps at once.
2) Closing phone takes you back to old HTC home screen
3) no toggle options for BT or Wifi (but can fail back to old home and renable there)


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Dec 31, 2007)

*OS language incompatibility*



Zyphlin said:


> having opposing finger swipe methods will just get a bit frustrating I think.

Click to collapse



Agree with you... it's not very natural !
When your finger move from right to left, the rubber do exactly the inverse !!!
Why ???

Another problem with the path name, hardprogrammed ?
Such a shame for a french WM6 with the _\Windows\Menu Démarrer\Programmes\_...
Think will be the same for german, spanish, ...


----------



## ROCOAFZ (Dec 31, 2007)

I must say i've very impressed.  It just turned my Wizard into a brand new phone.

Watching the tutorial now to see if i'm missing how to close apps as it seems to want to minimize them.


----------



## mrvanx (Dec 31, 2007)

My 2 pence.........

....sceptics should give this a shot, its pretty impressive.


----------



## ROCOAFZ (Dec 31, 2007)

fix_it_2000 said:


> I am playing with it right now.
> Its really awesome and fast. I think this is goint to be my new home screen.
> (Dorothy, better luck hiding the download link next time).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




On the homescreen click the signal indicator at the top.  All wifi on and off are there.  It's there version of the htc app

Opening phone takes me to the old phone... because they didn't overright it.  I don't get a close option for phone, just minimize, and it keeps it in the app.

What does irritate me a small bit is the Outlook set to be default for there mail shortcut.  I use a pop e-mail account.
Minor though.

Oh wait, i see what you mean with the phone.  The end call button takes you back to WM homescreen.  Not only in phone but any application.  This may be good as i can use wmtasks there to close all apps.


----------



## ufriendxda (Dec 31, 2007)

Pointui.Home.cab v1.0, v1.01b in .zip file


----------



## adwin (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, dont know if anyone has come across this yet but for those who havent it looks like there may be a new interface for your wm device.  Its called Pointui but as yet theres not a lot of info just a youtube vid and some screen shots on flicker, the web site just shows a countdown to what apperes to be the new year but by the look of the screens it might be something to keep your eye on  

Youtube link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUBWYErW3s
Flicker link :http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Web site :http://there-is-no-place-like-home.com/


----------



## borealcool (Dec 31, 2007)

If this eye candy doesn't give WM mainstream appeal I don't know what will. What is impressive is that it was done without the use of Flash, although the 4 Mb memory usage (on my Titan) is basically what a standalone Flash app will use. How long have you and your team been working on PointUI, Dorothy?

I agree with other comments in this thread. No matter what Microsoft says about memory management, PointUI definitely needs a close application button instead of minimize.

Thank you for sharing PointUI and yes, I will make a donation


----------



## GldRush98 (Dec 31, 2007)

oh wow...
this is sexy.
This app is stunning.  I hope it stands up to the test of time.  I can't wait to show my friends with WM phones :-D


----------



## Bacco (Dec 31, 2007)

*Uninstall*

Anyone attempt to uninstall the app?  If so, was it a clean uninstall?  There is a post, on their forum, about a problem uninstalling the app.

Update: Ok, for anyone interested, there is an uninstall built into the app that will uninstall it and return control of your phone to you.  Then just go to remove programs and uninstall Pointui Home and you'll be back to normal (just use explorer to remove the lnk file in startup and the folder under program files and you're done).


----------



## we3zy (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been beta testing it, I found it very slow on my Kaiser.


----------



## bugeyes (Dec 31, 2007)

odd that its slow on your kaiser?
its lovely on my tytn!!


----------



## Bacco (Dec 31, 2007)

bugeyes said:


> odd that its slow on your kaiser?
> its lovely on my tytn!!

Click to collapse



I've experienced that same slow responsiveness.  Not that it's slow to run but to respond, every once in a while it'll hang for a couple of seconds while it's retrieving data, when going to the calendar for example.


----------



## borealcool (Dec 31, 2007)

Blazing fast for me as well, even with HTC Home, FTouchflo and S2U2 all running in the background  Very impressive


----------



## arene (Dec 31, 2007)

On my kaiser it's very very smooth. WOW!!!
I run dutty's newest rom (1.1)


----------



## petervbeck (Dec 31, 2007)

arene said:


> I run dutty's newest rom (1.1)

Click to collapse



dutty's newest rom is v2


----------



## arene (Dec 31, 2007)

petervbeck said:


> dutty's newest rom is v2

Click to collapse



I hadn't seen it yet. 

Dutty is quicker than light.....


----------



## bugeyes (Dec 31, 2007)

I dont recomend putting this into your start up folder!!!! 
if you do it runs fine but gets very confused about the date mines currently showing the date as 1st of jan 1601........funnily enough i dont have any appointments on my calender for that year!  
i may be able to sort this with mem maid will post again if i can!


Sadly pointui is last in my startup list! so needs some adjustment to update the calender on start up!


----------



## aron4588 (Dec 31, 2007)

ooooo  sssshhhit everybody go to currently running program their you will see the first thing being home the picture of home will change instantly as you scroll that page... that is so sick!!!!!!!!11


----------



## aron4588 (Dec 31, 2007)

also if you go to task manger it a live preview
remember to hit end twice you can go to the today screen


----------



## rde34 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Early Impressions...*

Personally I think this is the main advantage of Windows Mobile. I have a Sprint Mogul, a phone that out of the box was limited and somewhat subpar in its overall functionality. Since buying it I've been able to install, tryout and uninstall many applications to enhance my user experience anyway that I wanted. This is another wonderful application, probably one of the more polished UI's, that Windows Mobile users have the option of trying. My hope is that this forum and others will provide an opportunity for the developers to make this into a powerhouse of an application. The only items I have so far are that I would love to have some color options and to be able to pick which email account the homepage icon corresponds. I will keep investigating whether or not these things can be changed. Thanks and congrats to the folks from Pointui for this impressive, innovative work.


----------



## fards (Dec 31, 2007)

no vga mode? >(


----------



## grypho (Dec 31, 2007)

MonteCristoffOn said:


> Another problem with the path name, hardprogrammed ?
> Such a shame for a french WM6 with the _\Windows\Menu Démarrer\Programmes\_...
> Think will be the same for german, spanish, ...

Click to collapse



Same problem here with Elf using Spanish ROM ...


----------



## tom108 (Dec 31, 2007)

any chance of a customization option? or am i missing it?


----------



## frostrambler (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are the bugs I have encountered with Release 1.0 on the pointui website.

I am running WM6, on an HTC Sprint Touch (Vogue)

1. While in the Home program, the left volume slider does not work, the most it does is switch you between the current window and last window. The same goes for the right little button on the side.

2. The phone icon only lets you access missed calls, with a cool interface, but no way to access contacts unless I actually press the green phone button, then press contacts. Kind of weird, you would think with the nice missed call gui you have, you would have contacts too.

3. No way to close programs. The X only minimizes, and going to running programs only lets you re-enter them, but not close them fully from RAM.

4. No customization options, you let us access WM6 options, but there are no real options I saw for the pointui interface.

5. Bugged uninstaller. I went to remove programs, clicked remove, my phone says its gone, yet my lower left soft button still says home, and I can still launch the app, except now it freezes when trying to exit the app, requiring me to shut the phone down.


Overall the software itself is awesome, and those bugs just need to be worked out, I really look forward to release 1.1 or something.


----------



## tom108 (Dec 31, 2007)

frostrambler said:


> 3. No way to close programs. The X only minimizes, and going to running programs only lets you re-enter them, but not close them fully from RAM.

Click to collapse




while in a program tap and or hold the upper left titlebar. this will bring up an option o close the program you are in.


----------



## victoradjei (Dec 31, 2007)

tom108 said:


> while in a program tap and or hold the upper left titlebar. this will bring up an option o close the program you are in.

Click to collapse



Doing so on my touch cruise only brings up the start menu


----------



## adwin (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, dont know if anyone has come across this yet but for those who havent it looks like there may be a new interface for your wm device.  Its called Pointui but as yet theres not a lot of info just a youtube vid and some screen shots on flicker, the web site just shows a countdown to what apperes to be the new year but by the look of the screens it might be something to keep your eye on  

Youtube link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUBWYErW3s
Flicker link :http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Web site :http://there-is-no-place-like-home.com/


----------



## MikeDaGeek (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't know if it's the cab in this thread or a "feature" of PointUI but when it installs you get 2 programs Home & Update Manager

I have already uninstalled, but Update manager was not uninstalled (you uninstall through it) and the update manager is NOT listed in the installed programs so unless I step back in time (restore from backup) or I hack the registry (Jr memeber here!). So Home program is gone but update manager remains.

Just a FYI


----------



## zcink (Dec 31, 2007)

When I first saw this, it didn't impress me much.  But, I tried it and I like it.  very nice.  Works very very well with the T-Mobile Wing.


----------



## zcink (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't see where anyone posted this app.  Here it is.  If I missed it sorry for the double post.


----------



## gotvitamink (Jan 1, 2008)

*Caller ID*

Running with T-Mo MDA, WM5

Caller ID doesnt work with my device when I'm running this program. First, I had S2U2 running in the background, but when running point UI at the same time, S2U2 could not 'catch' the incoming call to display the caller ID.

When disabling S2U2, I still could not get point UI to show caller ID. My phone would just ring and vibrate, but no caller ID or pictures displayed.

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone else had a similar problem, maybe its my device or the fact that im running WM5?

Other than that small thing I noticed, this app is great and props to the creator. =]


----------



## stupidm4n (Jan 1, 2008)

Could someone please make a cab of this, as i have no windows pc


----------



## surur (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyway to get the music icon to point to Audio Manager instead of WMP?

Surur


----------



## dancer_69 (Jan 1, 2008)

here is the cab


----------



## purelithium (Jan 1, 2008)

This thing had my hopes up, but ended up horribly disappointing me.

The navigation is clumsy and unintuitive, when it needed to access data features, I had to try multiple times to get it to download the data. In the end it's just a skin over WM. The "home screen" was very static, not very configurable. It looks good, sure. But I want it to be more flexible.

Great idea, just needs to be polished for a few more versions. Good Luck, Pointui! I'm looking forward to you in the future!


----------



## stupidm4n (Jan 1, 2008)

dancer_69 said:


> here is the cab

Click to collapse



cheers for that


----------



## gotvitamink (Jan 1, 2008)

gotvitamink said:


> Running with T-Mo MDA, WM5
> 
> Caller ID doesnt work with my device when I'm running this program. First, I had S2U2 running in the background, but when running point UI at the same time, S2U2 could not 'catch' the incoming call to display the caller ID.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HMMMM actually, after a soft reset, S2U2's caller ID works now. However, without S2U2, i cannot get caller ID to work with point UI. gonna play around some more...


----------



## grypho (Jan 1, 2008)

grypho said:


> Same problem here with Elf using Spanish ROM ...

Click to collapse



Solved my problem by creating the start menu/programs folder... now it works great!


----------



## SeanFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2008)

One thing on my wishlist for PointUI is for the application list to not display links that have a hidden attribute.

I would have posted it on their forum but its not letting me log in and no activation e-mail has been sent.


----------



## frenchglen (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, this thing has amazing potential!

I don't like it in its current form (ugly, and obviously new and too simple I think) but wow the animation is FANTASTIC. Is this all done in flash? I must say, the touch sensititiy is not quite as good as FTouchFlo. I use the nail of my right thumb to flick my way around, and it didn't seem to respond as well unless I gave it more flesh from the pad, or do it a little slower.

Wow, bring on these flash WM UIs!


----------



## Xdenwarrior (Jan 1, 2008)

*PointUI - the stupidest software ever!!!*

Where the **** is the VGA support? This application looks totally screwed up on my Dell Axim x50v running WM6 when i use the home update manager. Oh, yeah, i forgot, when i click on an actual Home icon, it gives me some certificate error, and doesn't even open!!!!!! And is this pointui even designed for stadalone pocket pcs, since it has all this stupid phone icons in it? While it has beatifull sliding effects, it DOESN'T WORK!!!


----------



## master athlon (Jan 1, 2008)

this thing is absolutely amazing!!! using it right now from the home download and it is mind blowing. runs very smooth on my ETEN M600.


----------



## Desiflare999 (Jan 1, 2008)

ok first of all..ppl are talking as if they paid for this application..come one ppl dont post feedbacks such as why u dont have this or that or this is ugly, that is ugly....instead encourage by sayin..maybe u cud add this or that, or modify that or this. But frm my point of view..this application is truly a step into the brightside..keep adding new things guys.


----------



## victoradjei (Jan 1, 2008)

Xdenwarrior said:


> Where the **** is the VGA support? This application looks totally screwed up on my Dell Axim x50v running WM6 when i use the home update manager. Oh, yeah, i forgot, when i click on an actual Home icon, it gives me some certificate error, and doesn't even open!!!!!! And is this pointui even designed for stadalone pocket pcs, since it has all this stupid phone icons in it? While it has beatifull sliding effects, it DOESN'T WORK!!!

Click to collapse



You should be ashamed of yourself   

In any case this is a first release from these guys. Just because it does not work on your device does not make it stupid. We don't need such vulgar words to improve an application, especially a free one


----------



## tom108 (Jan 1, 2008)

Xdenwarrior said:


> Where the **** is the VGA support? This application looks totally screwed up on my Dell Axim x50v running WM6 when i use the home update manager. Oh, yeah, i forgot, when i click on an actual Home icon, it gives me some certificate error, and doesn't even open!!!!!! And is this pointui even designed for stadalone pocket pcs, since it has all this stupid phone icons in it? While it has beatifull sliding effects, it DOESN'T WORK!!!

Click to collapse




Well thought out response. thanx for sharing.


----------



## mouyias (Jan 1, 2008)

where could i download pointui?

just found it


----------



## Xdenwarrior (Jan 1, 2008)

Yo, victoradjei, i think this software would only be available for free for another hour or so, just as a new year present. The clock is still ticking. It is at 1 hour 7 min 50 sec as i'm writing this. Maybe you guys should help me to get this to work on my device instead. It DOESN'T WORK on any dell pdas and maybe even on HP Ipaqs. Not very compatible friendly I say.


----------



## adwin (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, dont know if anyone has come across this yet but for those who havent it looks like there may be a new interface for your wm device.  Its called Pointui but as yet theres not a lot of info just a youtube vid and some screen shots on flicker, the web site just shows a countdown to what apperes to be the new year but by the look of the screens it might be something to keep your eye on  

Youtube link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUBWYErW3s
Flicker link :http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Web site :http://there-is-no-place-like-home.com/


----------



## MrGalione973 (Jan 1, 2008)

how could you be so unruly and impatient about a program that you didn't even donate to help make, or put in any time and effort for the freaking program, unlike you i'm not gonna use such tone and language on these forums, but yeah man, take it easy, it's a beta launch basically, and they are testing it and getting ideas, if u want better VGA i suggest you make your own damn UI and then you won't have to worry about anyone else's... but since u can't, just sit back and enjoy, if not, oh well live life!!!


----------



## erickwing (Jan 1, 2008)

looks really good but in a way confusing...ill get used to it though....good **** man keep up the good work


----------



## samy.3660 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello everybody,
I have written a detail review of poitui home here. Check out.


----------



## bchau (Jan 1, 2008)

Xdenwarrior said:


> Where the **** is the VGA support? This application looks totally screwed up on my Dell Axim x50v running WM6 when i use the home update manager. Oh, yeah, i forgot, when i click on an actual Home icon, it gives me some certificate error, and doesn't even open!!!!!! And is this pointui even designed for stadalone pocket pcs, since it has all this stupid phone icons in it? While it has beatifull sliding effects, it DOESN'T WORK!!!

Click to collapse



Well if you want VGA support, I suggest you help contribute to the development meaningfully and not by these sort of abusive language and attitude. It won't get you anywhere. Look, the world doesn't owe you anything.


----------



## hoankhang000 (Jan 1, 2008)

*checked on my*

i have nothing with the phone icon, and there is nothing in the Windows Mobile Settings. what was wrong with my?


----------



## ashley43329 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi there Dorothy. The program is excellent, testing on Hermes300. Very fast and does not interfer with any other programs on the phone!

Was wondering how I could get involved in the project? I code in .net so was hoping that if that is what you are using I could give a helping hand (or two). In particular, was wondering about developing some kind of skinning api using XML or something. Apologies if you already have loads of developers queued up to help!


----------



## stesa (Jan 1, 2008)

my experience with this program is ended thnx to an hardreset 

unable to uninstall it from my Cruise..


----------



## bofhdk (Jan 1, 2008)

*PointUI Home (and other apps too)*

First of all: Very Nice App (TM) 

It's wonderful to see people taking the time & effort to come up with neat stuff like this.

The main fly in the ointment for me (and probably other non-USAnians) is that quite a few developers unfortunately seem to ignore localization stuff - even the simplest things like %ProgramFiles% and other variables - Microsoft do occasionally get things reasonably right, please try to keep in mind that not everyone is running stuff with your specific locale 

Happy New Year to all


----------



## obsydian (Jan 1, 2008)

*Very good*

Thanks to the developer, a very novel tool, yes the home screen isn't very attractive, but everything is very intuitive and finger friendly and so far no problems from my side - keep up the *good *work


----------



## palah (Jan 1, 2008)

Installed today on an 02 Atom running WM6... like the nice unclutered interface had HTC themes and found too busy... only slight lag going to things like text/email tab... so all up well done for a first release could live with using everyday


----------



## zulualpha7 (Jan 1, 2008)

*nice!*

running on my tilt very smoothly, love the interface and might keep this..

i like this new feel of the touch...


----------



## jkassay (Jan 1, 2008)

*Great interface*

I installed the app on my touch. love it... small footprint and extremely fast. Looking orward to its growth.

My only request is to be able to change the background image.


----------



## riggard (Jan 1, 2008)

installed this application on my wizard running wm5, works great!

only problems i have encountered are that i had to make a new folder with shortcuts because i have a dutch rom and the weather locations thingy gets stuck at the connecting process?


----------



## mlalahoi (Jan 1, 2008)

For a first release this is amazing, really smooth, great animations, and super concept. i will DEFINITELY be watching this project! Major issues I find are the same as previous posters, not customizable, the "close" app returns you to WM homescreen rather than Pointui home, no skin for basic apps like sms, contacts, and e-mail. Other than being incomplete i think this is a fantastic app that is surely taking WM in the right direction. It seems to me that there are two seperate camps of people working on WM, the ROM cooks and the UI developers. If some sort of alliance could be made between the two we woulde have really amazing devices to play with.  Imagine if only someone could combine this with the  customizability of TouchCommander, the contacts/sms of pocketCM, and the genius of any of the great cooks around here the perfect system would be born. Props to all the great developers out there and keep up the good work!!


----------



## walts (Jan 1, 2008)

Very nicely done.  I installed on my 8525 this morning and I am impressed by what you've done.  Screen rotation works fine when the keyboard is slid out, all applications I have tried work fine.

Unlike some posters, i LIKE the simplicity of the screen; it has a very clean, functional look about it.  I handed it to my wife, a Palm OS user, and she picked it up with just a few moments of practice.

The only negative comment I have, is that the short-cut buttons for IE, Mail, Wireless setting and camera don't work.  

Thanks for a great application.

Walt


----------



## spellshaper (Jan 1, 2008)

Any experience with this UI on Touch Cruise? I saw video of this and it looks great! I am just interested how it works on Touch Cruise and if its better than "original" UI?


----------



## fuzzvirus (Jan 1, 2008)

I am not able to get my weather location set. It is hanging at selection screen. I am using hermes


----------



## dodba (Jan 1, 2008)

nice but a shortcut to contacts could be useful for a phone
and did'nt find the switch on/off for direct push


----------



## E_Shinobi (Jan 1, 2008)

yep, or a shortcut to the phone. Best thing I read regarding this was "Well, press the hardbutton." 

Yeah nice UI making me use the hardbutton^^

I think people who made this should copy the iPhone menu 1:1 instead , because in matter of animations and stuff this IS pretty astonishing.


----------



## adwin (Jan 1, 2008)

Had a little play today and found it easy to use even with a monster hangover    Runs great on my orbit very smooth, def would like to see some more customization options for the next release but all in all I'm very impressed


----------



## adwin (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, dont know if anyone has come across this yet but for those who havent it looks like there may be a new interface for your wm device.  Its called Pointui but as yet theres not a lot of info just a youtube vid and some screen shots on flicker, the web site just shows a countdown to what apperes to be the new year but by the look of the screens it might be something to keep your eye on  

Youtube link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUBWYErW3s
Flicker link :http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Web site :http://there-is-no-place-like-home.com/


----------



## mario23 (Jan 1, 2008)

subscribing to keep an eye on this.
Very interesting interface...


----------



## =8) (Jan 1, 2008)

just a few questions:
- how to change setting icon link (on home screen, on the right)
- how to change default application folder (i have an italian rom, so i have to change /programs into /programmi)


----------



## dzign-it (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey People

Really like this app, but its frustrates me in some places, heres my bugs/wishlist.

 - Needs a Close Program button instead of minimize button, i know you can click to "Task Menu" and "Force Close" from there, but thats messing around..

 - When viewing text/email messages, i open a message then when im done reading it i click the "X" in the top right, but it still shows the message itself, and doesnt go back  to the message list screen, then when i press the "X" a 2nd time, it THEN closes outlook.. So the bug is, it doesnt take you back to the messages list screen.

 - NEEDS a customizer! Blue is nice, but im bored of the colors now lol, not a major thing though.

 - The locker screen is horrible, looks like it was an after thought, would be nice to customize the locker icon to use S2U2 if poss, or improve the locker.

 - In the "Wireless Settings" screen, theres no GPRS toggle. Im not always near a WiFi spot so using GPRS is a must sometimes. I understand it will turn on automatically when its needed, but theres no togggle to turn it off without going back to the standard comm manager.

 - On Home screen, Battery Icon doesnt show charging unless you click it, would be nice to show charging.

 - On the missed calls screen, really nice but odd to use. when i click on a name and it takes me to that contact, if i then swipe back to the calls list, it shows me a list dates and times when i called that contact. Nice, but id prefer it to show the list of times if i click and hold on the contact name 1st, not when i go back to it from the contacts info...

 - Would be real nice if there was AT LEAST a phone skin to match the interface. Then movin forward, skinning outlook to match or making something that uses the outlook DB and functions. We know this can be done as PocketCM does this for text messages, so all it would be is a Reskinned version of PocketCMs texts section.

 - Speaking of contacts, the missed calls list seems perfect for a conversion to a contacts list

 - Theres no way of actually viewing the contacts list, unless you open a 3rd party app like PcketCm, why not have a contacts button somewhere?

 - I like the "Check for updates" bit, really good to see it coded in there, looks like things have been thought through well when you see things like this.


Overall, really nice, but there are some bugs/frustrations that make it really annoying to use sometimes. I understand its free software and we are all grateful, so i hope you take my comments and purely contructive.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## chetlet (Jan 2, 2008)

*Can't uninstall*

I would not recommend installing this on your ppc unless you are ok with doing a hard reset - i can't find any easy solution to uninstall this app - in the forums on their web site when asked how to uninstall their reply was "Uninstall already. What where the reasons to uninstall? I like to know so we can get an idea of where things aren't right."  Hey - just tell people how to uninstall it if you ever want people to try using it again.  The Add/Remove programs button doesn't work, pretty obvious there's some major issues with this app.


----------



## chetlet (Jan 2, 2008)

*also can't get into their forum*

Tried to register for their forums, says it's sending me some confirmation e-mail...haven't received it and can't log in with my chosen username/password.

Does anyone know how to remove items from the start menu?


----------



## jlavoie (Jan 2, 2008)

*uninstall*

try going to applications, .update manager (not the update manager in home, system menu). let it try to update. after update try you will see pointui prroducts tap it, now tap home, now tap 1.0 free and finally tap uninstall. 

i have not tried this as i am still using the app. but did notice this while browsing arround.


----------



## MrGalione973 (Jan 2, 2008)

yes that works because it was posted on the site under an uninstall feed, and it works, cause i have uninstalled before i did a hard reset for a new rom


----------



## =8) (Jan 2, 2008)

how to uninstall?


----------



## bjken3 (Jan 2, 2008)

lads, might I suggest if your having trouble with the software or just want to sing the praises of the dev's, you should venture over to their forums.


----------



## worksofart (Jan 2, 2008)

Any news about the release date of the wm2003 version???
I really want to try it on my Alpine!!


----------



## cacahahacaca (Jan 2, 2008)

bjken3 said:


> lads, might I suggest if your having trouble with the software or just want to sing the praises of the dev's, you should venture over to their forums.

Click to collapse



http://forums.pointui.com


----------



## cushcalc (Jan 2, 2008)

Xdenwarrior said:


> Yo, victoradjei, i think this software would only be available for free for another hour or so, just as a new year present. The clock is still ticking. It is at 1 hour 7 min 50 sec as i'm writing this. Maybe you guys should help me to get this to work on my device instead. It DOESN'T WORK on any dell pdas and maybe even on HP Ipaqs. Not very compatible friendly I say.

Click to collapse



You must not have read the "Additional Requirements" notice on the Pointui Website: "*PHONE CAPABILITY: There is an issue on devices without phones. This will be resolved in a future release. Thankyou for you patients*"


----------



## armedmetallica (Jan 2, 2008)

This is one of my first ever replies where I don't read the entire thread before posting.

That being said, THIS THING LOOKS AWESOME. Who needs iPhone??


----------



## cyberpank (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the style of this app but when developers will understand that unicode is a good thing to implement?


----------



## SchmilK (Jan 2, 2008)

Just turned off my wisbar desktop too use this and I think I can get used to this very easily!   

Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheBrit (Jan 2, 2008)

cyberpank said:


> I like the style of this app but when developers will understand that unicode is a good thing to implement?

Click to collapse



The developers have said on thier site that Unicode is a bit of a monster so will get the basic app stable before implementing it. They'll be porting to WM2003 and creating a VGA version befre that happens though...


----------



## Flip78 (Jan 2, 2008)

*unicode*

I've just upgraded to 1.0b.
Unicode is now implemented. Characters in phone numbers as well.
Some reg entries do exist as a first customiz(s)ation step (like screen locker for instance).
I'm still anxious about their long term business model ...
Anyway : outstanding so far ! Go for it !


----------



## Memnoch30 (Jan 3, 2008)

Really really impressed with the program so far. Haven't had a lot of time to play around with it but it all feels very good so far. Will try it some more and most likely head over their forums and let them know what I think. 

Very good direction so far.


----------



## nxt (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow. Just saw the youtube video and loaded it up on my Wing.
Holy crap this thing is awesome, and fast!


----------



## EazyVG (Jan 3, 2008)

> Finger scrolling is backward - to scroll down a list it is natural to move your finger up and not down. Thats how everything else works e.g. touchflo. In pointui its the opposite.

Click to collapse



Also think that TouchFlo way of scrolling is better.

Also, it will be nice to have a comprehensive settings manager built-in, rather than tweaking in registry manually. Also, extra three-to-five colour themes should be included, black theme being one of the options.

I have noticed that HButtons, shortcuts assigned to hardware buttons, do not work when Home is running. It will be nice if this Home application will integrate nicely with all the HTC apps. Also, unable to close all running apps at once + 
closing the apps it instead minimizes it ... this should be resolved or added (in settings manager perhaps), plus closing phone takes you back to old HTC home screen. 

Ah, I think that program should be lighter on memory usage, seems as if it gobles up quite a lot.

Once the program matures, a lot, I am ready to pay for it or donate.

Thank you.


----------



## adwin (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, dont know if anyone has come across this yet but for those who havent it looks like there may be a new interface for your wm device.  Its called Pointui but as yet theres not a lot of info just a youtube vid and some screen shots on flicker, the web site just shows a countdown to what apperes to be the new year but by the look of the screens it might be something to keep your eye on  

Youtube link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pUBWYErW3s
Flicker link :http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Web site :http://there-is-no-place-like-home.com/


----------



## FunkyFrench (Jan 3, 2008)

maybe I didn't play enough with it but at the moment I tyed all that came up to mind........ great!
I found the scroll mode much better than ftouch flo or other scrollers like iphone.
Just one thing.. navigating in settings it seems it misses some folders fo the mobile settings.. bluetooth settings, connections ecc...
The rest is simply great.
Bye


----------



## janhaider (Jan 3, 2008)

FunkyFrench said:


> maybe I didn't play enough with it but at the moment I tyed all that came up to mind........ great!
> I found the scroll mode much better than ftouch flo or other scrollers like iphone.
> Just one thing.. navigating in settings it seems it misses some folders fo the mobile settings.. bluetooth settings, connections ecc...
> The rest is simply great.
> Bye

Click to collapse




There is a solution


http://forums.pointui.com/viewtopic.php?t=213


----------



## jinner (Jan 3, 2008)

It definitely has potential. It is very clean, very fast.

But:
lock program needs work
applet needs settings
some things on the applets are not neccessary (analog clock and digital clock)

the thing that made me take it off my device was that my bluetooth stereo now only streams to the left side. right side does not work =(

Otherwise I would have kept it on my TyTN


----------



## surur (Jan 3, 2008)

jinner said:


> the thing that made me take it off my device was that my bluetooth stereo now only streams to the left side. right side does not work =(

Click to collapse



Wow! I had this happen too, and did not attribute it to PointUI. Any way to fix this without uninstalling?

Surur


----------



## jatt_inder (Jan 3, 2008)

hey guys look what i found on wmexperts.com website. Looks like there will be some more interesting features going to be release in the future. 







http://www.wmexperts.com/reviews/software_reviews/quick_review_pointui.html


----------



## FunkyFrench (Jan 3, 2008)

I Think I missed something...
How can I make a phone call...?
I mean digiting numbers...


----------



## jomo25 (Jan 3, 2008)

jatt_inder said:


> hey guys look what i found on wmexperts.com website. Looks like there will be some more interesting features going to be release in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, I read from the article that the patent screens are of MS's future planned OS, not of PointUI's future plans. Though, PointUI may have something similar planned. (Note in the pick the familiar 2 softkey options with SIP button on the bottom - this is normal WM like. PointUI doesn't follow this convention)


----------



## jatt_inder (Jan 4, 2008)

jomo25 said:


> Actually, I read from the article that the patent screens are of MS's future planned OS, not of PointUI's future plans. Though, PointUI may have something similar planned. (Note in the pick the familiar 2 softkey options with SIP button on the bottom - this is normal WM like. PointUI doesn't follow this convention)

Click to collapse




ohh no...i hope we can get something similar in PointUI


----------



## jinner (Jan 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, I couldn't find a way around it.
I had Pointui still installed and uninstalled all my other bluetooth programs, but that didn't solve anything. The only thing that worked was uninstalling Pointui.
Hope they come up with fixes and use the suggestions that have been on the forums.

I submitted a post about my problem on the forums too



surur said:


> Wow! I had this happen too, and did not attribute it to PointUI. Any way to fix this without uninstalling?
> 
> Surur

Click to collapse


----------



## Prolab (Jan 4, 2008)

I found a bug using the phone application.

Accessing the phone through PointUI and when your on a call, if you happen to change the volume of the call through the jog dial - it doesnt change the volume.  It only goes back to the previous menu.

Anyone else having this problem on a Kaiser/TyTN II/Tilt?


----------



## SchmilK (Jan 4, 2008)

is ther ea way to reverse the screen motion when sliding through menus?

RIght now you slide your finger down to go down.  I like the icontact.exe method of scroll your finger up to make the page go down.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Desktopflame (Jan 4, 2008)

delete post


----------

